# Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benötigt



## markes191 (31. Juli 2016)

*Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benötigt*

Hallo Leute ,

da ich nicht mehr weiter weiß ,dachte ich mir vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung für mich zu meinem Problem.
folgendes Problem :

Von Heute auf Morgen funktionierten einige Tasten nicht mehr der Tastatur in meinem Laptop . Die Tasten 2,4,5,7,0 , i ,o und die Del Taste.
Habe schon alles versucht , Treiber neu installiert , deaktiviert, neu aufsetzen von Windows , Cmos Reset . Nichts funktioniert. 
Das komische ist , die Tasten werden noch nicht mal im Bios erkannt , dazu habe ich versucht bei der Kennwortvergabe im bios die Tasten auszubrobieren ,aber funktionieren genauso wenig .
Alle anderen Tasten funktionieren , auch eine externe angeschlossene Tastatur per usb zeigt gleiche symptome oder geht erst garnicht obwohl sie im Windows erkannt wird und treiber automatisch installiert werden..

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee ? 

Laptop : Acer aspire 7738G .
zurzeit ist Win 7 installiert vorher war Win 10 drauf , weil ich dachte es liegt am Win 10


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benÃ¶tigt*



markes191 schrieb:


> Laptop : Acer aspire 7738G .


Der Laptop ist ja nun nicht mehr der neueste (Intel Core Duo).
Es ist möglich, daß eine Leitung der Tastatur vom Anschlußkabel keinen Kontakt mehr hat.

Da kann man entweder das Kabel neu einstecken und die Buchse mit Kontaktspray behandeln oder eine neue Tastatur einbauen.
Die kostet 13.- EUR:
Acer aspire 7738G Tastatur | eBay.

Einbauanleitung  dafür gibt es bei Youtube.

Du mußt den Laptop wahrscheinlich komplett aufschrauben von hinten.
Dann die große Abdeckklappe ab und die Tastatur abschrauben.
Die Acer sind meist mit 4-6 Schrauben von hinten festgeschraubt.

Dann die Klapplaschen öffnen, die Tastatur oben aushebeln (Plastikhebel!) und noch oben ausziehen.
So, wie sie aussieht, ist die Tastatur unten mit Laschen eingeschoben.
Da bitte NICHT hebeln.

Dann die breite Mehrfachleitung anschließen, Kabellaschen schließen, Tastatur von hinten festschrauben und alle Klappen wieder drauf, die große zuerst.

Fertig.

Wenn Du Dir die Montage nicht zutraust erledigt das auch ein PC-Laden um die Ecke.
Kosten:  um die 45-90 EUR (das ist eine Menge Arbeit!).


----------



## markes191 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benÃ¶tigt*

Danke für die Antwort Wuselsurfer , das ein und ausbauen ist kein Problem , hatte den zerlegt um die mainboard batterie kurz rauszuholen. Gut die Tastatur ist nicht wirklich teuer ....aber wenn die neue dann auch nicht funktioniert ? Könnte ja auch der Controller defekt sein .
Ist es auch vielleicht möglich das das bios die Tastatur nicht richtig erkennt?
Zuerst dachte ich ja die Treiber von Windows sind schuld , aber wenn die tasten auch nicht im bios richtig gehen? Irgendwie zweifel ich dran ,dass die Tastatur defekt ist...


----------



## flotus1 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benötigt*

Das ist aber am Wahrscheinlichsten. Oder eben das Kabel von der Tastatur zum Board hat einen Bruch. Beides wird mit dem Ersatzteil für 13€ behoben.
Ein reines Software-Problem kann man ausschließen wenn es schon im Bios nicht geht.


----------



## MF13 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benötigt*



> Alle anderen Tasten funktionieren , auch eine externe angeschlossene Tastatur per usb zeigt gleiche symptome oder geht erst garnicht obwohl sie im Windows erkannt wird und treiber automatisch installiert werden..



Das bedeutet, das Problem ist nicht in dwr verbauten Tastatur oder deren Anschlusskabel zu suchen.

Aber was so einen Fehler verursachen kann, weiß ich nicht, ich höre davon zum ersten Mal.


----------



## markes191 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7738G interne Tastatur geht teilweise nicht mehr , Hilfe benötigt*

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe .Die Tastatur war defekt . Habe mir eine neue bestellt diese eingebaut und siehe da , alles funktioniert wieder . Habe zum Test danach nochmal die alte verbaut und der Fehler war wieder da . Also liegt es eindeutig an der Tastatur .


----------

